# Tail-end Migration (ND)



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I was wondering how late into spring you guys shoot snows up in ND. I am looking to target teh tail-end of the migration and hoping to put the hurt on the Juvies in the decoys, any ideas......Dave!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's always snows around until the closing of the season.

But you'll have to drive A LOT to find them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Goodluck...... better have alot of gas money!!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

GOOSEBUSTER3........No problem, I will drive as far as need be, thats the name of the game in this sport........you gotta expect to put 1,000 miles minimum! on in a weekend when you come from my neck of the woods....


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

*1000 miles*_good god_ I think i would need to take out a loan with gas prices as steep as they are.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am glad I live where I do 2o minutes and I am right in the thick snow storm of snows.. That is Saskatchewan for ya..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Go down to the south side of Long lake south of Tappen ND...lots of juvies will hang around there.


----------

